# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Спаржа и артишоки

## Raja Kumari dasi

У кого есть опыт, пожалуйста, поделитесь:  
как их выбирать правильно ? 
какие покупать, какие нет? 
какой у них должен быть вкус ?

----------

